# Ahsan's Virus Please Help



## jayanbhm (Apr 18, 2008)

Dear friends,

My machine is infected by a new virus AHSAN'S virus. I am using macafee and updated with latest patch still my machine is infected. 

Symptoms:

My computer is renamed to ahsan's computer,
My network placed is renamed to ahsan's network placed
Ie is renamed to Ahsan's ie.
Recycle bin is renamed to G.W Bush

last but not least. Folder options is missing taskmanager is missing control pannel is missing..

Please help me out to resove this

Thanks and Regards
Jeevan


----------



## saROMan (Apr 18, 2008)

Check this Link...may be it will help ..



> *www.bullguard.com/forum/9/I-have-virus-on-my-system-Ahsa_61118.html




Some Extract from the Link .. you can try it...



> here is simple temporary solution to solve this problem
> 
> open registry
> 
> ...


----------



## khushi-jadoo (Apr 19, 2008)

hi dear,

still mcafee didn't send any patch or virus definition for this virus. i had same problem in my network. i ask TREND MICRO for this. they send me a related link to download removal file. but for that you need to install trend micro then you can remove this virus. hope this will work for you.

[FONT=&quot]*www.trendmicro.com/download/pattern-cpr-disclaimer.asp


[/FONT]


----------



## ayush_chh (Apr 19, 2008)

use these to enable task manager and folder option

*maxupload.com/923EF2CE - folder option


 *maxupload.com/747FEE08 - task manager

these are registry files , just d/l and db-click on them.


----------



## jayanbhm (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks friends my issue is almost resolved thanks a lot for the support. Again iam expecting the same 

Thanks and Regards
jeevan


----------

